# a question on sex prior to basting



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi I am 7 days into my 1st IUI cycle and think I will go in for basting on Thurs or Friday this week.  My clinic haven't mentioned anything about sex and to be honest I completely forgot to ask them.  Not sure if we should abstain from sex over the next few days or if we should still go for it with the BMS.

When DH had to give his last 2 samples we were told to abstain for 3-5 days before hand - does this also apply now? Any advice would be much appreciated.  

Thanks
Jane xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Jane

I have recently had my second lot of IUI and on both occasions we abstained for 3 days before basting so that there were plenty of little swimmers on the big day but my hospital said it would be fine for us to have BMS, so we did, every day and every night for around 4 days afterwards.  It worked the first time, I got a BFP on my first go with only one follicle, sadly m/c at 11 weeks, im awaiting outcome of this cycle.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, thats really helpful.  So sorry to hear of your m/c.  

Am at the clinic again on Tuesday for another scan so I'll see what they say - I was thinking we should abstain before hand but then have plenty of BMS afterwards.

Thanks again and lots of luck for this cycle


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi there
We were told no bms for a couple of days but not to abstain for more than 5 days before so that it wasn't er.... stale I guess!  Nice and fresh but not too exhausted I suppose they meant!
Could be worth giving them a ring on Monday just to see what they say so you knnow where you are.
lots of luck to you!
Morgan


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi i was told not to have it 48hrs before basting and i have also read that its best to have it 72hrs before basting as then like morgan said its not stale lol. Good luck

Luv sally x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks x


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya

We were told to abstain for 3 days esp as DH has a low count anyway. Due to go in for basting tomorrow with plenty of DMS to follow  

cheers
franis


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.

I had a positive OPK today so think I will be going in for basting tomorrow or Wednesday - just waiting for the clinic to confirm.

Lots of luck to you all    

Jane xx


----------

